# in reading this post, i have found that many desicribe their



## cshelton78 (Jul 13, 2008)

fish as F1 or F2 and so on. What does this mean? thanks


----------



## remarkosmoc (Oct 19, 2005)

F0 = wild caught
F1 = generation of offspring of F0
F2 = generation of offspring of F1
etc.


----------



## zugbug (Dec 12, 2005)

cshelton78 said:


> fish as F1 or F2 and so on. What does this mean? thanks


it describes the generations removed from wild stock, so 2 wild fish yeild f1 babies etc etc.


----------



## cshelton78 (Jul 13, 2008)

thank you!


----------



## trigger (Sep 6, 2002)

zugbug said:


> cshelton78 said:
> 
> 
> > fish as F1 or F2 and so on. What does this mean? thanks
> ...


No, not exactly, it describes the generation from two unrelated parents. It tends to be used as from wild, but that is not the correct use.


----------

